# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Экстрасенсорика

## Man

По одному из российских каналов прошло шоу про экстрасенсов. Не знаю можно ли назвать это шоу, но не в этом вопрос. Как вы думаете, что такое экстрасенсорика и с чем её едят? Как люди становятся экстрасенсами и что они могут?

----------


## Rtyom

Вопрос обширный, глубокий... 
Экстрасенсорика, как следует из названия, это "[наличие] дополнительн{ых} чувств{-}". 
По моему скромному мнению это набор базовых способностей человека, гораздо более активных у некоторых людей. Экстрасенсорными способностями обладают все, но каждый в собственной мере. По большей части они блокированы, но их можно развивать "искусственным" путём — тренировками. 
Естетсвенным образом становятся экстрасенсами с рождения. Как и и все талантливые в чём-то люди. Прирождённым можно быть и молчуном, и научным деятелем. Почему не уметь хорошо чувствовать на расстоянии какие-то "вибрации"? 
Следует отличать экстрасенсов от ясновидящих. Если экстрасенсами рождаются, то ясновидящими (и, как вариант, яснослышащими) только становятся. Потомственных ясновидящих, на мой взгляд не бывает, это всё самореклама. Все великие ясновидящие приобрели свой Дар в результате сильных психических потрясений и физических страданий. Знаете такую мудрую мысль — за всё надо платить?.. 
Что могут экстрасенсы? Тут уж зависит от самого человека, в чём он видит своё призвание. Совершенстоваться можно в совершенно разных направлениях. Люди могут чётко слышать интуицию, могут понимать и распутывать сложные, многочисленные причинно-следственные связи... Это к тому, что всё в мире взаимосвязано. 
Это вкратце.

----------


## Ramil

Это шоу "Битва Экстрасенсов" шло по выходным на ТНТ. 
Насколько я понимаю, лицензия на эту программу куплена у одного из западных каналов. В оригинале оно вроде называется Psychic Challenge.

----------


## JJ

> Как люди становятся экстрасенсами и что они могут?

 http://www.skeptik.net/extras/

----------


## Rtyom

Скептики — обделённые люди. Ко всему подходят материалистически. То, что вижу — схаваю. Чего не понимаю — и не хочу. 
Детский лепет.

----------


## Ramil

На самом деле всё вокруг нас реально лишь в той мере, насколько мы в это верим.
Т.е. человек, не верящий в приметы, может смело забывать дома вещи и возвращаться, не бояться чёрных котов, переходящих дорогу и свистеть в помещении. 
Наши мыслеформы имеют способность к материализации.

----------


## Rtyom

> Т.е. человек, не верящий в приметы, может смело забывать дома вещи и возвращаться, не бояться чёрных котов, переходящих дорогу и свистеть в помещении.

 Ага, а потом удивляется, почему у него всё идёт не так, как он ожидает.  ::  
Кстати, есть мнение, что свистеть вообще нельзя. Свист, он негатив только притягивает. Оттого и известные поговорки про него... 
А если серьёзно и метафорически — Земля всегда была круглой, даже когда Церковь сжигала за эту «ересь». 
Лучше согласиться с тем, что ты чего-то _не знаешь_, чем мнить себя супермозгом и «доказывать», что, мол, всё это туфта, ребята. Есть вполне объективные научные методы, регистриуются ими вполне научные факты. А если что-то не вписывается в научное мировоззрение, то любой здраовмыслящий учёный, имеющий представление хотя бы о том же понятии научной парадигмы, скажет, что _пока_ интерпретировать в рамках настоящего развития науки эти факты невозможно.

----------


## Lampada

А я верю, что животные - экстрасенсы.
Кошка сама проснулась и разбудила заснувшую за рулём хозяйку, когда их машина передвинулась на противоположную сторону дороги.  Та едва успела увернуть машину от встречного трака.  http://www.tatiana-hotel-moscow.ru/stati272.html

----------


## Leof

> На самом деле всё вокруг нас реально лишь в той мере, насколько мы в это верим. 
> Т.е. человек, не верящий в приметы, может смело забывать дома вещи и возвращаться, не бояться чёрных котов, переходящих дорогу и свистеть в помещении. 
> Наши мыслеформы имеют способность к материализации.

 Поддерживаю!  

> Т.е. человек, не верящий в приметы, может смело забывать дома вещи и возвращаться, не бояться чёрных котов, переходящих дорогу и свистеть в помещении.

  - это написано про меня!  ::   
Человек, не верящий в никакие приметы, избавлен от лишних страхов и предрассудков, вызванных случайными и безобидными происшествиями. Кошки вообще любят перебегать дорогу - чёрные, белые, пегие, рыжие, в полоску, в пятнышко и без хвоста.  
Вообще существует множество традиций, каждая из которых содержит множество примет, представители которых (традиций) свято в них верят. Уверен, если их сообрать все сразу, множество просто исключится полностью противоположными по смыслу приметами, а остальные вообще будут представлять жизнь человека, как непрерывную череду плохих и благих предзнаменований, сопровождающих каждое его действие или увиденное событие.  
Мне ужасно стыдно, но это был я, кто ежедневно насвистывал Баха, Вивальди, Бибера, Монтеверди, Телеманна, Кларка, Шарпонти, Генделя, Люлли, Пёрсела, Бёрда, английские мадригалы, шотландскую волынку, ирландские жиги, музыку из самых разных фильмов и ещё сотни с три самых разных мелодий и музыкальных фрагментов; это я шесть лет свистел в коридорах Строгановки, на лестнице, в лифтах, на улице, с утра до поздней ночи - свистел и буду свистеть! Не могу утверждать, но на количество денег свист не влияет. Кто знает, не свисти я столько, может, денег было бы больше, но их в достатке. 
Зато я знаю точно - свист совершенствует слух, развивает мышцы живота, а главное, подобно смеху, задействует диафрагму и лёгкие - это постоянная зарядка для сердца и дыхания. Свист бывает неприятен окружающим, но...бывает и приятен!!  ::     

> Ага, а потом удивляется, почему у него всё идёт не так, как он ожидает.

 Ну, быть может, это у тех, кто сильно фальшивит?  ::     

> Кстати, есть мнение, что свистеть вообще нельзя. Свист, он негатив только притягивает. Оттого и известные поговорки про него...

 На Канарских островах живёт целое сообщество пастухов, которые общаются на языке свиста.   

> А если серьёзно и метафорически — Земля всегда была круглой, даже когда Церковь сжигала за эту «ересь».

 Тёма, так вот церковь-то часто и является источником глупейших суеверий. Именно скептики и практики - первые моряки, учёные - утверждали, что земля круглая. Тем более, что и в среде церкви были люди, осознавшие реальное положение вещей уже тогда - в эпоху гонений.    

> Лучше согласиться с тем, что ты чего-то _не знаешь_, чем мнить себя супермозгом и «доказывать», что, мол, всё это туфта, ребята. Есть вполне объективные научные методы, регистриуются ими вполне научные факты. А если что-то не вписывается в научное мировоззрение, то любой здраовмыслящий учёный, имеющий представление хотя бы о том же понятии научной парадигмы, скажет, что _пока_ интерпретировать в рамках настоящего развития науки эти факты невозможно.

 Я согласен с этим тезисом.   
Только ты вот так парадигмами...при дамах не стоило! :P

----------


## Ramil

There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.

----------


## Оля

> это был я, кто ежедневно насвистывал Баха, Вивальди, Бибера, Монтеверди, Телеманна, Кларка, Шарпонти, Генделя, Люлли, Пёрсела, Бёрда, английские мадригалы, шотландскую волынку, ирландские жиги, музыку из самых разных фильмов и ещё сотни с три самых разных мелодий и музыкальных фрагментов

 Я потрясена   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  это был я, кто ежедневно насвистывал Баха, Вивальди, Бибера, Монтеверди, Телеманна, Кларка, Шарпонти, Генделя, Люлли, Пёрсела, Бёрда, английские мадригалы, шотландскую волынку, ирландские жиги, музыку из самых разных фильмов и ещё сотни с три самых разных мелодий и музыкальных фрагментов   Я потрясена

 Главное, чтобы не одновременно.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Тогда бы это называлось _многоголосной полифонией_  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Вообще существует множество традиций, каждая из которых содержит множество примет, представители которых (традиций) свято в них верят. Уверен, если их сообрать все сразу, множество просто исключится полностью противоположными по смыслу приметами, а остальные вообще будут представлять жизнь человека, как непрерывную череду плохих и благих предзнаменований, сопровождающих каждое его действие или увиденное событие.

 То есть, мудрость, копившаяся веками, улетает в трубу. Нет-нет, взгляд, конечно, трезвый, просто не учитывающий множество косвенно и прямо влияющих факторов. Предположм, что существовала какая-то одна общая установка для всех людей (типа стопроцентно верной приметы), но, к примеру, в племени А из-за голода погбило много людей, и примета приобрела зловещую окраску, а в племени Б голода не случилось, наоборот привалило невиданное счастье, и примету стали почитать как нечто необъяснимо хорошее. В процессе этногенеза в племени А преобладала одна этническая доминанта, а у племени Б совершенно противоположная; в их контекстах толкования одной и той же приметы расходилось до того, что ценностные установки перестали взаимно пониматься. Для одних всё, что происходило, согласно примете — от дьявола, для других от Бога. И так далее... Наворотить можно много, но, полагю я, этого достаточно. Мораль такова: мы видим мир только таким, каков он повернувшимся к нам боком, но этот бок — только часть правды. Всё наслаивается, перекрещивается, затемняется... 
И эту часть правды, к слову сказать, приходится выковыривать всеми мыслимыми в гумантиарной науке способами, чтобы внести свой вклад в понимание мироустройства, в понимание того, что за всем этим стоит нечто гораздо большее, чем кажется на первый взгляд.    

> Зато я знаю точно - свист совершенствует слух, развивает мышцы живота, а главное, подобно смеху, задействует диафрагму и лёгкие - это постоянная зарядка для сердца и дыхания. Свист бывает неприятен окружающим, но...бывает и приятен!!

 Ну это тоже естественно. Я как-то тебе говорил, что у всего есть две полярные стороны. Только они работают поочерёдно. Поэтому не стоит забывать упомянутую выше в этой теме фразу «за всё надо платить». Здесь её надо понимать как то, что сначала срабатывает что-то со знаком "плюс", но затем неминуемо что-то, из той же категории, со знаком "минус". Закон чёрно-белых полос жизни, я думаю, известен всем. Только вот не каждый понимает, что отрицательные стороны хотя и неизбежны, но вполне обходимы при некоторых условиях. 
В общем, у меня сейчас опять начнётся... Останавлюсь на этом.  ::    

> Ага, а потом удивляется, почему у него всё идёт не так, как он ожидает.

 В каждой шутке есть доля правды. Интересное наблюдение.  ::    

> [quote:3u3zuwel]Кстати, есть мнение, что свистеть вообще нельзя. Свист, он негатив только притягивает. Оттого и известные поговорки про него...

 На Канарских островах живёт целое сообщество пастухов, которые общаются на языке свиста.[/quote:3u3zuwel] 
Согласись хотя бы с тем, что мы _не знаем_, что с ними происходит при использовании языка свистов. 
Ещё одна мысль (так сказать, более наблюдаемый пример): кое-как известно, что частое употребление мата в речи не способствует здоровью, а даже наоборот. Но вот же сколько вокруг людей "разговаривают" этим матом, и ничего вроде как, живут спокойно... На первый взгляд. Но что на самом деле происходит с людьми? На каких уровнях происходит тлетворное влияние мата и к чему приводит в конце концов? Можно предполагать только по нескольким опытам, которые и предоставили нам информацию об отрицательной стороне использования обсценной лексики.   

> [quote:3u3zuwel]А если серьёзно и метафорически — Земля всегда была круглой, даже когда Церковь сжигала за эту «ересь».

 Тёма, так вот церковь-то часто и является источником глупейших суеверий. Именно скептики и практики - первые моряки, учёные - утверждали, что земля круглая. Тем более, что и в среде церкви были люди, осознавшие реальное положение вещей уже тогда - в эпоху гонений.[/quote:3u3zuwel] 
Насчёт церкви согласен. Она и сейчас остаётся большой помехой, даже атавизмом. Но это отдельный разговор. 
Скептик скептику рознь. Те секптики были рождены в такую эпоху неспроста. Они проложили путь, по которому пошли все мы. Теперешние секптики — впитали знания, добытые ранее, и думают, что уже образованы. А надо двигаться дальше, искать новые пути. Благо возможностей стало гораздо больше.

----------


## Ramil

Каждый человек обладает определённым энергетическим потенциалом. Мысль генерирует новую информацию, т.е. снижает неопределённость. Следовательно при возникновении в голове мысли производится некоторая работа. Работа подразумевает преобразование энергии.
Закон сохранения энергии никто не отменял. 
Теперь, если понятно, что мыслеформа несёт определённую энергию, надо понять, на что она тратится. И что случается, если достаточно много людей думают одинаково.
И когда мы говорим "я верю в это" (без разницы во что, в инопланетян, потусторонний мир или в то, что супруг или супруга ходит "налево"), что мы на самом деле делаем? Тратим энергию.
Куда она уходит? В то самое "воплощение" нашей веры.  
Что есть наш мир? Субъективная реальность, сформированная вокруг разума (или души, если угодно) каждого конкретного человека. Доказать _реальность_ нашего существования и существования нашего мира невозможно. Где гарантии, что все мы воспринимаем каждый аспект нашей реальности одинаково? Может быть вокруг каждого из нас сформирована собственная вселенная, со своими законами и правилами "бывает-не бывает", "возможно-не возможно", "реально-не реально". Где-то наши вселенные пересекаются, где-то нет. А может вообще, я _сплю_ и мне _снится_, что я живу этой жизнью, может через секунду я проснусь и заживу другой? 
К чему это я? А - реально лишь то, во что мы верим. Чем сильнее наша уверенность (или вера), чем больше она подкрепляется верой или уверенностью других людей (или наблюдаемыми фактами) - тем более _реален_ объект нашей веры. 
Отсюда - сомнение разрушает _вероятность существования_ того или иного явления. Наши догмы, воспитание и пр. зачастую мешают нам воспринимать этот мир так, как нам бы этого хотелось. Люди с экстрасенсорными способностями сумели расширить границы своего восприятия, просто _поверив_ достаточно сильно в свои способности.

----------


## Man

> Люди с экстрасенсорными способностями сумели расширить границы своего восприятия, просто _поверив_ достаточно сильно в свои способности.

 Интересно, хотя, мне кажется, одной веры маловато. А для чего людям такие способности? Ведь без нужды лишний орган не вырастит и ненужные способности не разовьются.

----------


## Man

> Это шоу "Битва Экстрасенсов" шло по выходным на ТНТ. 
> Насколько я понимаю, лицензия на эту программу куплена у одного из западных каналов. В оригинале оно вроде называется Psychic Challenge.

 А кто-нибудь видел западный вариант?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Люди с экстрасенсорными способностями сумели расширить границы своего восприятия, просто _поверив_ достаточно сильно в свои способности.   Интересно, хотя, мне кажется, одной веры маловато. А для чего людям такие способности? Ведь без нужды лишний орган не вырастит и ненужные способности не разовьются.

 Значит нужно было зачем-то, ведь они очень хотели.  ::  Не знаю. Знаю одно - благодаря эффекту Плацебо некоторые умудрялись излечиться от рака. Да и много ещё чудес вера сотворяла.

----------


## Leof

Тёма! Где можно записаться на твои лекции?  ::   

> Всё наслаивается, перекрещивается, затемняется...

  Это ты говоришь верно!  
Вот я не могу согласиться с тобой в том месте, что приметы относятся к народной мудрости. Хотя я не отрицаю полезности некоторых метеорологических и астрономических примет, и примет такого рода, как у Кэрролла:  “Если выпить из пузырька, на котором написано «Яд», то рано или поздно почувствуешь легкое недомогание”. Эти приметы возникли, как следствие наблюдений за реальной жизнью и силами природы. К народной мудрости относятся поговорки, пословицы, афоризмы и притчи. 
Приметы же типа "бабы с пустыми вёдрами" к народной мудрости вообще отношения не имеют. Представь фабричный цех, где делают цинковые вёдра. Вот горемыки! 
У многих примет есть подоплёка, историческое обоснование. Например, подкова на дороге - во времена возникновения этой доброй приметы железо стоило очень дорого. А приметы, связанные с животными, имеют ещё более древнюю историю. Следы анимизма и тотемизма (я уже дошёл до 'измов!) прошли сквозь тысячилетия, так до конца и не расстворившись в нашем сознании. Опять же, если здесь и сейчас что-либо что-либо означает, то в другом месте этому не придают значения, либо оно означает что-либо другое, если не противоположное.  
Человек склонен к фантазиям и предрассудкам, это обогощает его мир, но существует ли это где-нибудь вне его разума? 
"За всё надо платить" звучит уж очень неотвратимо. За добро, которое мы делаем мы не платим. "Всё возвращается" - тоже не всегда верно. Мы знаем несчётное число невинных людей, принявших смерть от тех, кто не понёс наказания. Однако, я верю, что добро и зло возвращаются. Часто их пути запутанны и никто не знает, где, начавшись однажды, эти пути заканчиваются. *НО*, возможно действует эффект железных шариков на нитках: когда ударяет с одного конца, на другом отскакивает. Люди живут очень тесно, поэтому, подобно молве или болезни, наши деяния быстро отзываются на том конце.    

> Каждый человек обладает определённым энергетическим потенциалом. Мысль генерирует новую информацию, т.е. снижает неопределённость. Следовательно при возникновении в голове мысли производится некоторая работа. Работа подразумевает преобразование энергии.
> Закон сохранения энергии никто не отменял. 
> Теперь, если понятно, что мыслеформа несёт определённую энергию, надо понять, на что она тратится. И что случается, если достаточно много людей думают одинаково.
> И когда мы говорим "я верю в это" (без разницы во что, в инопланетян, потусторонний мир или в то, что супруг или супруга ходит "налево"), что мы на самом деле делаем? Тратим энергию.
> Куда она уходит? В то самое "воплощение" нашей веры.

 А туда ли? По-моему, совершая работу, организм нагревается. И охолождается от контакта с более холодным веществом - воздухом, водой, твёрдыми телами. Вот туда и уходит эта энергия.   

> Что есть наш мир? Субъективная реальность, сформированная вокруг разума (или души, если угодно) каждого конкретного человека. Доказать _реальность_ нашего существования и существования нашего мира невозможно. Где гарантии, что все мы воспринимаем каждый аспект нашей реальности одинаково? Может быть вокруг каждого из нас сформирована собственная вселенная, со своими законами и правилами "бывает-не бывает", "возможно-не возможно", "реально-не реально". Где-то наши вселенные пересекаются, где-то нет. А может вообще, я _сплю_ и мне _снится_, что я живу этой жизнью, может через секунду я проснусь и заживу другой? 
> К чему это я? А - реально лишь то, во что мы верим. Чем сильнее наша уверенность (или вера), чем больше она подкрепляется верой или уверенностью других людей (или наблюдаемыми фактами) - тем более _реален_ объект нашей веры. 
> Отсюда - сомнение разрушает _вероятность существования_ того или иного явления. Наши догмы, воспитание и пр. зачастую мешают нам воспринимать этот мир так, как нам бы этого хотелось. Люди с экстрасенсорными способностями сумели расширить границы своего восприятия, просто _поверив_ достаточно сильно в свои способности.

 А я думаю, что реальность, как и все слова, придуманные людьми, лишь размытое определение, существующее в нашей сетке координат. За пределами человеческого разума не существует слов, в начале не было слова, в начале не было языков. Вне мира человека не существует морали, справедливости, красоты, зависти, юмора - всё это и многое другое существует лишь в человеческом сознании, изолированно, подобно Всемирной Паутине. Это следствие наличия у людей разума. Сколько бы мы не мудрствовали, как много ни поняли бы, сколько законов бы ни открыли, мы можем лишь предпологать, ничего не зная наверняка.

----------


## Ramil

Ты в это веришь? Так в твоей жизни всё и будет. 
"...по вере вашей да будет вам".
Матфей, 9:29 
И словами Воланда из Мастера и Маргариты:
"воздастся каждому по вере его" 
Даже если вы законченный атеист - советую почитать Библию - всё это написано там прямым текстом. 
Абсолютной истины нет. Абсолютов вообще нет. Есть только промежуточные состояния. Каждый из нас живёт в плену собственных верований и убеждений. В своей собственной вселенной. И законы этой вселенной у каждого свои.

----------


## Оля

> если здесь и сейчас что-либо что-либо означает, то в другом месте этому не придают значения, либо оно означает что-либо другое, если не противоположное.

 И правда, как у Кэрролла   ::     

> в начале не было слова

 Ай-ай-ай. _"Вначале было слово"._

----------


## Leof

Я не верю в божественное откровение Библии.
Вера возникла с появлением человека.
В христианстве же слишком много противоречий, даже фальши. 
Да, ведь, церковь считает ясновидение происками лукавого.   

> Абсолютной истины нет. Абсолютов вообще нет. Есть только промежуточные состояния. *Каждый из нас живёт в плену собственных верований и убеждений.* В своей собственной вселенной. И законы этой вселенной у каждого свои.

 Я согласен. Поэтому и не приемлю догмы об истинности церкви и Библии. 
Предпочитаю жить в плену своих убеждений и заблуждений, а не чужих.

----------


## Rtyom

> Я не верю в божественное откровение Библии.
> Вера возникла с появлением человека.
> В христианстве же слишком много противоречий, даже фальши.

 Библию тысячи раз переписывали. Естественно, там будет много отсебятины. Поэтому и библеистика так развита.

----------


## Rtyom

> Абсолютной истины нет. Абсолютов вообще нет. Есть только промежуточные состояния. Каждый из нас живёт в плену собственных верований и убеждений. В своей собственной вселенной. И законы этой вселенной у каждого свои.

 Ну, это чисто с человеческой точки зрения. Человек по определнеию зашорен и не может осознать, что он всего лишь часть гигантской мозаики мироздания.   

> "За всё надо платить" звучит уж очень неотвратимо. За добро, которое мы делаем мы не платим. "Всё возвращается" - тоже не всегда верно. Мы знаем несчётное число невинных людей, принявших смерть от тех, кто не понёс наказания. Однако, я верю, что добро и зло возвращаются. Часто их пути запутанны и никто не знает, где, начавшись однажды, эти пути заканчиваются. НО, возможно действует эффект железных шариков на нитках: когда ударяет с одного конца, на другом отскакивает. Люди живут очень тесно, поэтому, подобно молве или болезни, наши деяния быстро отзываются на том конце.

 Да зачем всё воспринимать в чёрных тонах? Почему люди всегда пытаются найти что-то плохое в чём-то?.. "За всё надо платить" --- значит всё совершённое к тебе же и возвращается. Если мыслить только линейно, то, конечно, всё будет казаться бессмысленным и плохим. Некоторые после этого даже кончают самоубийством. 
Моё ИМХО. Шарики на нитках - слишком просто. Это даже не система, а часть ситемы. Если представить всё человечество, взаимодействующее друг с другом, то эффект шариков на нитке будет иметь место только в некоторых связях - у людей, объединённых чем-то общим (семьёй, делом и т.д.)

----------


## Leof

> Ты в это веришь? Так в твоей жизни всё и будет. 
> "...по вере вашей да будет вам".
> Матфей, 9:29 
> И словами Воланда из Мастера и Маргариты:
> "воздастся каждому по вере его" 
> Даже если вы законченный атеист - советую почитать Библию - всё это *написано там прямым текстом*.

 Это всего лишь надпись - одна из многих. Задолго до появления библии люди верили во что-то другое и писали что-то другое. 
Есть детский анекдот на эту тему: 
Человек умер и попал в ад. Там все лежат под ласковым солнцем на белоснежном песке у лазурного моря и потягивают прохладный сок, который чертики в в белых смокингах подносят всем желающим. Человек провалялся так пару дней, очень удивлялся, но потом привык и решил изучить окрестности. Из любопытсва однажды он заглянул в дверь с надписью "Только для персонала", а там, о ужас!, там вонь, сернистый дым и пламя, вопли, чертики жарят людей на сковородках, тычут вилами под рёбра и кунают в огонь. Человек в ужасе отпрянул, захлопнув дверь. У проходящего мимо чёртика он спросил: Мсье, а что это у вас там такое??" А чертик ему: " А, это ад для верующих".

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  в начале не было слова   Ай-ай-ай. "Вначале было слово".

 Это...смелое предположение.  ::

----------


## JJ

Читал форум, много думал.
Ребята, что вы курите и где это купить?

----------


## Leof

А где купить форму офицера СС от Hugo Boss? :P 
Ах, эта тема не здесь!

----------


## Ramil

> Читал форум, много думал.
> Ребята, что вы курите и где это купить?

 Не надо. А то будешь как мы  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Читал форум, много думал.

 Уж не головой ли, в самом деле?  ::    

> Ребята, что вы курите и где это купить?

 Курить — здоровью вредить.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Читал форум, много думал.
> Ребята, что вы курите и где это купить?

 Скептик, угадал?

----------


## JJ

> Скептик, угадал?

 Нет, реалист.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Скептик, угадал?   Нет, реалист.

 И ты можешь сказать, что есть реальность?  ::

----------


## JJ

Да! Реальность это то, что существует в действительности. Философией прошу не грузить, если уж говорите про экстрасенсов - то давайте по существу. Rtyom определение дал: человек у которого есть дополнительные чувства. Вопрос - какие?

----------


## Ramil

> Да! Реальность это то, что существует в действительности.

 А что существует в действительности и что такое действительность? Я так понимаю только то, что ты можешь увидеть, услышать, понюхать и прикоснуться.... ну лизнуть ещё. Т.е. действительность это та информация, что твой мозг снимает с рецепторов восприятия. А так ли ты уверен, что у всех людей эта информация идентична?

----------


## JJ

> Т.е. действительность это та информация, что твой мозг снимает с рецепторов восприятия.

 Дополню "... либо то, что может быть "переведено" в вид, доступный для снятия рецепторами восприятия". Мы не видим рентгеновские лучи, но по действию их на фотоплёнку можем утверждать что они - реальны. Причём результат получает одинаковым на 100% в любом месте любой человек.   

> А так ли ты уверен, что у всех людей эта информация идентична?

 Да пох. Чувства - субъективны. Мне по барабану что, к примеру в твоём мозгу фиолетовый цвет воспринимается как красный в моём. При всей субъективности органов чувств мы ВСЕ можем их различить. В случае если у человека нарушена цветопередача - ему всё равно можно показать разницу с помощью "объективных" вещей - хотя бы на примере воздействия их на фотоплёнку - в любом месте, в любое время, любому человеку можно показать разницу. Но то, что "видят" или "чувствуют" экстрасенсы невозможно обнаружить или зафиксировать таким методом - только с помощью "субъективных" вещей - рамки-детектора "биополя" в руках экстрасенса и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Ramil

К сожалению, это не даёт оснований считать, что экстрасенсорика невозможна.

----------


## JJ

А я и не говорю, что невозможна. Но до сих пор никто не доказал НАЛИЧИЯ экстрасенсорики. На настоящий момент её НЕТ.

----------


## Ramil

> А я и не говорю, что невозможна. Но до сих пор, никто не доказал НАЛИЧИЯ экстрасенсорики. На настоящий момент её НЕТ.

 Но до сих пор, никто и не доказал обратного. 
Просто подход разный - тебе, чтобы признать явление нужно доказательство его существования. А мне, доказательство нужно для того, чтобы признать НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ явления. В остальном, считаю, что в этом мире возможно всё  ::  
Человек слишком много на себя берёт, заявляя, что ему понятно что-то из мироустройства. Мы настолько мало знаем, что мой подход более прагматичен  ::

----------


## JJ

> Originally Posted by JJ  А я и не говорю, что невозможна. Но до сих пор, никто не доказал НАЛИЧИЯ экстрасенсорики. На настоящий момент её НЕТ.   Но до сих пор, никто и не доказал обратного. 
> Просто подход разный - тебе, чтобы признать явление нужно доказательство его существования.

 А как иначе? Доказывает утверждающий!  

> А мне, доказательство нужно для того, чтобы признать НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ явления.

 А это как? Ну попробуй тогда доказать что у тебя нет 10 гранатомётов. В таком случае тебя можно садить за незаконное хранение оружия - пока ты не докажешь "невозможность явления". Вот к чему ведёт такой подход.  

> В остальном, считаю, что в этом мире возможно всё

 Разумеется. Особенно если подтверждать эту гипотезу бесконечный промежуток времени в бесконечной вселенной.  

> Человек слишком много на себя берёт, заявляя, что ему понятно что-то из мироустройства.

 Достаточно много понятно. Хотя непонятного от этого не уменьшается. Процесс познания бесконечен.  

> Мы настолько мало знаем, что мой подход более прагматичен

 Ну-ну. Жду доказательств невозможности того, что ты хранишь оружие. Рамиль, сдайся, тебе скидка выйдет.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by JJ  А я и не говорю, что невозможна. Но до сих пор, никто не доказал НАЛИЧИЯ экстрасенсорики. На настоящий момент её НЕТ.   Но до сих пор, никто и не доказал обратного. 
> Просто подход разный - тебе, чтобы признать явление нужно доказательство его существования.   А как иначе? Доказывает утверждающий!

 А не надо ничего утверждать  ::  Я вот ничего не утверждаю  ::    

> [quote:1z8mr7cx]А мне, доказательство нужно для того, чтобы признать НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ явления.

 А это как? Ну попробуй тогда доказать что у тебя нет 10 гранатомётов. В таком случае тебя можно садить за незаконное хранение оружия - пока ты не докажешь "невозможность явления". Вот к чему ведёт такой подход.[/quote:1z8mr7cx] 
А может и есть, надо пойти посмотреть сколько осталось.  :: 
Но чтобы меня "садить" прокурор должен что-то там доказать  :: 
Вот пусть и доказывает. А я никому ничего доказывать не собираюсь  ::    

> [quote:1z8mr7cx]Человек слишком много на себя берёт, заявляя, что ему понятно что-то из мироустройства.

 Достаточно много понятно. [/quote:1z8mr7cx] 
Понятна капля в море. Да и то - по тому что якобы "понятно" есть много вопросов  ::  
"Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю" (с) Сократ.

----------


## JJ

> А может и есть, надо пойти посмотреть сколько осталось. 
> Но чтобы меня "садить" прокурор должен что-то там доказать 
> Вот пусть и доказывает. А я никому ничего доказывать не собираюсь

 А зачем идти и смотреть? Согласно твоей концепции не нужно ничего доказывать. Достаточно признать возможность. Иди, сдавайся.  ::    

> Понятна капля в море. Да и то - по тому что якобы "понятно" есть много вопросов  
> "Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю" (с) Сократ.

 Процесс познания бесконечен. Но новые знания не РАЗРУШАЮТ существующую картину мира, а лишь дополняют её. Как только появляются новые факты, старые становятся лишь частным случаем, как механика Ньютона стала частным случаем теории относительности. Можно пользоваться ТО для решения задач которым достаточно Ньютоновской механики, но она не ОТМЕНЯЕТ её.

----------


## Оля

> А зачем идти и смотреть? Согласно твоей концепции не нужно ничего доказывать. Достаточно признать возможность. Иди, сдавайся.

 Признать возможность - не значит утверждать.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А может и есть, надо пойти посмотреть сколько осталось. 
> Но чтобы меня "садить" прокурор должен что-то там доказать 
> Вот пусть и доказывает. А я никому ничего доказывать не собираюсь    А зачем идти и смотреть? Согласно твоей концепции не нужно ничего доказывать. Достаточно признать возможность. Иди, сдавайся.

 Просто самому интересно стало, сколько гранатомётов осталось  ::    

> [quote:yaqr5cpc]
> Понятна капля в море. Да и то - по тому что якобы "понятно" есть много вопросов  
> "Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю" (с) Сократ.

 Процесс познания бесконечен. Но новые знания не РАЗРУШАЮТ существующую картину мира, а лишь дополняют её. Как только появляются новые факты, старые становятся лишь частным случаем, как механика Ньютона стала частным случаем теории относительности. Можно пользоваться ТО для решения задач которым достаточно Ньютоновской механики, но она не ОТМЕНЯЕТ её.[/quote:yaqr5cpc] 
Вот скажи, раньше считали, что земля плоская и покоится на трёх китах. В 15 веке появились новые факты и разрушили существующую картину мира  ::  
Я ещё 2-3 сотни примеров подобных могу привести, если хочешь, когда новые знания отменяли старые. Где гарантия, что какое-нибудь новое знание не опровергнет ту же теорию относительности? 
P.S. И вообще, как ты про гранатомёты узнал - АЦЦКИЙ СОТОНА!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Вот скажи, раньше считали, что земля плоская и покоится на трёх китах. В 15 веке появились новые факты и разрушили существующую картину мира  
> Я ещё 2-3 сотни примеров подобных могу привести, если хочешь, когда новые знания отменяли старые. Где гарантия, что какое-нибудь новое знание не опровергнет ту же теорию относительности?

 Рамиль, ты сравниваешь научную картину мира с мифологической. Это не есть правильно.

----------


## Rtyom

> Ну попробуй тогда доказать что у тебя нет 10 гранатомётов. В таком случае тебя можно садить за незаконное хранение оружия - пока ты не докажешь "невозможность явления". Вот к чему ведёт такой подход.

 А это уже софистические уловки. При чём тут вообще гранатомёты?   

> Разумеется. Особенно если подтверждать эту гипотезу бесконечный промежуток времени в бесконечной вселенной.

 В общем, позиция ясна. 
В конце концов, JJ, ты просто поддерживаешь точку зрения, что "не надо никуда соваться и проблем не будет". Я вижу то, что вижу, зачем морочить голову, искать того, чего якобы нет? 
Я поддерживаю Рамиля в том, что сначала нужно доказать обратное. Что ничего такого нет. А как это сделать? Тем же способом. Пытаться найти. А ничем другим нельзя.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Я поддерживаю Рамиля в том, что сначала нужно доказать обратное. Что ничего такого нет. А как это сделать? Тем же способом. Пытаться найти. А ничем другим нельзя.

 Когда-то читала, что геологам доказать отсутствие наличия требуется в семь раз больше времени, чем присутствие.    ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот скажи, раньше считали, что земля плоская и покоится на трёх китах. В 15 веке появились новые факты и разрушили существующую картину мира  
> Я ещё 2-3 сотни примеров подобных могу привести, если хочешь, когда новые знания отменяли старые. Где гарантия, что какое-нибудь новое знание не опровергнет ту же теорию относительности?   Рамиль, ты сравниваешь научную картину мира с мифологической. Это не есть правильно.

 Это она сейчас мифологическая, а в 14 веке была вполне себе научная.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот скажи, раньше считали, что земля плоская и покоится на трёх китах. В 15 веке появились новые факты и разрушили существующую картину мира  
> Я ещё 2-3 сотни примеров подобных могу привести, если хочешь, когда новые знания отменяли старые. Где гарантия, что какое-нибудь новое знание не опровергнет ту же теорию относительности?   Рамиль, ты сравниваешь научную картину мира с мифологической. Это не есть правильно.   Это она сейчас мифологическая, а в 14 веке была вполне себе научная.

 Попался!  ::  Историю науки я более или менее знаю и со всей ответственностью заявляю, что науки НЕ существовало до XVI века. Всё, что было ранее — донаучное знание. Мифологическим оно было и тогда, только люди этого не понимали, так как деления на науку и ненауку не было. От мифологической картины мира люди перешли к рационалистической, а потом и далее. Сейчас точно воссоединить все эти цепочки не могу, ибо давно не освежал в памяти...

----------


## Leof

Cуществовали такие науки, как история, математика, геометрия, астрономия, медицина, теология, навигация, картография. Первые европейские университеты появились на три столетия раньше шестнадцатого века. Изучение древних языков и философия, пусть они и не относятся к точным наукам, очень близки к самому слову наука.

----------


## Rtyom

> Cуществовали такие науки, как история, математика, геометрия, астрономия, медицина, теология, навигация, картография. Первые европейские университеты появились на три столетия раньше шестнадцатого века. Изучение древних языков и философия, пусть они и не относятся к точным наукам, очень близки к самому слову наука.

 Всё это было ранее частью либо философии, либо ремесленничества. Надеюсь, с этим не надо будет спорить.

----------


## Leof

Но что преподавалось в университетах, как не научное знание? 
Тёма, а юриспруденция? Или я ошибочно пологаю её наукой?

----------


## Rtyom

Как пишут умные люди, книжки которых я читал, это были "зачатки научного знания".

----------


## Leof

Тём, юриспруденция. 
Тём, а ты умнее этих людей.(это утверждение, а не издёвка) Как ты сам считаешь насчёт до XVI века?

----------


## Rtyom

Что "юриспруденция"? Была ли она наукой?..

----------


## Leof

По-моему, она наука, и точно была до.

----------


## Оля

*НАУКА*, сфера человеческой деятельности, функция которой - выработка и теоретическая систематизация объективных знаний о действительности; одна из форм общественного сознания; включает как деятельность по получению нового знания, так и ее результат - сумму знаний, лежащих в основе научной картины мира; обозначение отдельных отраслей научного знания. Непосредственные цели - описание, объяснение и предсказание процессов и явлений действительности, составляющих предмет ее изучения, на основе открываемых ею законов. Система наук условно делится на естественные, общественные, гуманитарные и технические науки. Зародившись в древнем мире в связи с потребностями общественной практики, начала складываться с 16-17 вв. и в ходе исторического развития превратилась в важнейший социальный институт, оказывающий значительное влияние на все сферы общества и культуру в целом. Объем научной деятельности с 17 в. удваивается примерно каждые 10-15 лет (рост открытий, научной информации, числа научных работников). В развитии науки чередуются экстенсивные и революционные периоды - научные революции, приводящие к изменению ее структуры, принципов познания, категорий и методов, а также форм ее организации; для науки характерно диалектическое сочетание процессов ее дифференциации и интеграции, развития фундаментальных и прикладных исследований. 
Большой энциклопедический словарь ©

----------


## Оля

> По-моему, она наука, и точно была до.

 Я твердо помню из каких-то лекций, что юриспруденция - единственная наука, которую "придумали" римляне, а не греки   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Все ответы в Олином посте (цитата из словаря, а не чуть ниже  :: ).

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  По-моему, она наука, и точно была до.   Я твердо помню из каких-то лекций, что юриспруденция - единственная наука, которую "придумали" римляне, а не греки

 Даже предмет такой юрикам преподают — римское право.  ::

----------


## Leof

Тёма, признай хотя бы юриспруденцию единственной наукой, сложившейся до 16 века. В остальном, согласен - не науки, не раньше. Оля, спасибо за цитату!

----------


## Rtyom

> Тёма, признай хотя бы юриспруденцию единственной наукой, сложившейся до 16 века. В остальном, согласен - не науки, не раньше. Оля, спасибо за цитату!

 Какие научные основания у неё были?   ::  
Или я просто незнаком с юриспруденцией (что, в принципе, верно).

----------


## Leof

Тёма, плюнь на принципы, истинность суждений, на то, что можно тыкнуть пальцем в книгу, показав, где написано...просто раз в жизни, ради меня, притворись, что ты не прав!  Просто, чтобы доставить радость другу!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ох, Лёва... Как я был не прав...   ::  Мне *стоило* ознакомиться с юриспруденцией. Это действительно наука, она всегда была наукой и даже если не была, то всеми силами стремилась к этому; люди, десятки, сотни, тысячи людей усердно работали над продвижением этих знаний в массы, с радостью судили и с неохотой оправдывали, чтобы все наконец поняли — Науку не задушишь, не убьёшь. Я не идеален, я знаю, что ничего не знаю, Сократ мой кумир, да и вообще все древнегреки вкупе взятые, которые и замутили весь этот сыр-бор... Leof, прости меня!!!   ::

----------


## Leof



----------


## Rtyom



----------


## Leof

Это был сеанс эктрасенса, который ввёл в гипнотическое состояние участников форума, некоторые из них, находясь в трансе, несли чепуху. 
Аккххэ...Хм...мсс..ммссобсссн  о...ммда...экстрасссенсорика  ..это..ммммдааааа...ачём то бишь я?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Аццки круто! Я так и услышал, как это можно произнести...  ::

----------


## Leof

Возможно, экстрасенсы обладают развитыми, не утраченными средствами восприятия, которые есть у животных - как некое чутьё.

----------


## Rtyom

Может быть. Что чутьё есть — это известно. Но какова природа — непонятно. 
Почему они могут быть утрачены, есть идеи?

----------


## Оля

> все дрвенгреки

 И язык вот этих людей я учу!   ::

----------


## Leof

Конешно. Они просто атрофировались. Человек защищён тысячами уловок от опасностей окружающего его мира. У него есть одежда и оружие, кров, лекарства, витамины и прочее и прочее. Мир опасностей, где выживал сильнейший остался вне цивилизации. В век интеллекта никому не нужно обращаться к своим природным, забытым способностям. В таком свете сверх способности - это не дар свыше, это атавизм, как хвост или зуб мудрости.   

> Rtyom wrote: 
> все дрвенгреки  
> И язык вот этих людей я учу!

 _Все древнегреки_ похоже на Lampadино моё любимое _Все пьяные_.

----------


## Оля

> как хвост или зуб мудрости.

 Ты их уравниваешь???   ::   ::   
(А у меня вот есть кое-что из этого   ::  )

----------


## Rtyom

> Конешно. Они просто атрофировались. Человек защищён тысячами уловок от опасностей окружающего его мира. У него есть одежда и оружие, кров, лекарства, витамины и прочее и прочее. Мир опасностей, где выживал сильнейший остался вне цивилизации. В век интеллекта никому не нужно обращаться к своим природным, забытым способностям. В таком свете, сверхспособности - это не дар свыше, это атавизм, как хвост или зуб мудрости.

 Хм, реально, да. А у тех, у кого она проявляется в больше мере — получается «богатая» наследственность? 
А не может ли быть так, что они проявляются только в нужный момент? Тогда это просто предустановка, а не атавизм.

----------


## Оля

Слушайте, ребята, а что правда зуб мудрости - атавизм?...   ::

----------


## Leof

Хв...  ::     ::   
нет, не уравниваю, хвост - древнее. 
У наших предков челюсть была длинее и массивнее, зуб мудрости был необходим для измельчения грубой пищи. Со временем челюсть утоньшилась и ослабла, так как жевание не требовало уже таких усилий. 
Те, у кого сильны инстинкты, привыкли им доверять, и те их не подводят. Есть нечто жуткое, звериное в некоторых людях, таких, как Хитклиф Эмили Бронте в Грозовом перевале или капитан Волк-Ларсен у Джека Лондона. Уверен, во многом их можно назвать экстрасенсами, так как человеческую натуру они чуят нутром. 
Тёма, мне кажется, такие способности врождённы, как у гениев и идиотов.

----------


## Оля

> Хв...

 Нет!   ::   :P    

> Со временем_ челюсть утоньшилась и ослабла

  

> В таком свете_ сверхспособности

 Вот эти "англицизмы" в русском языке меня удручают...   ::

----------


## Leof

англицизмы?

----------


## Оля

> англицизмы?

 Ну потому что это в английском такая пунктуация принята, например: 
In Russian*,* we say it this way... 
Я не знаю, откуда люди в русском берут эти запятые, может быть, просто душа просит, а, может, потому, что слишком хорошо знают английский...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот скажи, раньше считали, что земля плоская и покоится на трёх китах. В 15 веке появились новые факты и разрушили существующую картину мира  
> Я ещё 2-3 сотни примеров подобных могу привести, если хочешь, когда новые знания отменяли старые. Где гарантия, что какое-нибудь новое знание не опровергнет ту же теорию относительности?   Рамиль, ты сравниваешь научную картину мира с мифологической. Это не есть правильно.   Это она сейчас мифологическая, а в 14 веке была вполне себе научная.   Попался!  Историю науки я более или менее знаю и со всей ответственностью заявляю, что науки НЕ существовало до XVI века. Всё, что было ранее — донаучное знание. Мифологическим оно было и тогда, только люди этого не понимали, так как деления на науку и ненауку не было. От мифологической картины мира люди перешли к рационалистической, а потом и далее. Сейчас точно воссоединить все эти цепочки не могу, ибо давно не освежал в памяти...

 Тём, если я тебе сейчас приведу несколько примеров про заблуждения науки, начиная с 16 века, ты снимешь этот аргумент?  :: 
Ну правда - копаться лень, но ведь, если будешь настаивать - приведу даже заблуждения науки отдельно по 20 веку.

----------


## Leof

Да это вопиющая неграмотность и ничего больше!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Да это вопиющая неграмотность и ничего больше!

 Ты имеешь в виду, что это неграмотность и в английском?
Ну я в английском таких тонкостей не знаю, просто замечаю, что ВСЕ носители так пишут (если вообще ставят знаки препинания   ::  ).

----------


## Leof

Нет, мои запятые.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Leof  англицизмы?   Ну потому что это в английском такая пунктуация принята, например: 
> In Russian*,* we say it this way... 
> Я не знаю, откуда люди в русском берут эти запятые, может быть, просто душа просит, а, может, потому, что слишком хорошо знают английский...

 Хм, а ведь действительно, именно так запятую поставить хочется). И английский тут непричастен   :P

----------


## JJ

> В конце концов, JJ, ты просто поддерживаешь точку зрения, что "не надо никуда соваться и проблем не будет". Я вижу то, что вижу, зачем морочить голову, искать того, чего якобы нет?

 Ты в курсе научного способа познания? Примерно так (учёные, поправьте): многократно наблюдаются какие-либо факты, делается гипотеза, экспериментально подтверждается, строится теория. После этого теория не просто объясняет поведение этих фактов в прошлом, но и позволяет ПРЕДСКАЗЫВАТЬ их появление в будущем. Такой метод позволяет получать КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ знания, которые просто ДОБАВЛЯЮТСЯ к существующим и ни в коем случае не опровергают их. Классический пример - да хотя бы механика Ньютона и ТО, периодический закон Менделеева и получение элементов от 108 и выше... короче вся физика и химия - про другие естественные науки я не говорю потому что почти ничего из них не помню  ::  , не настолько я интересовался биологией и прочим...
Теперь про экстрасенсов: ни один из них ДО СЕГО МОМЕНТА не прошёл даже 1 этапа - многократного наблюдение ФАКТОВ. Всё было или однократное, т.е. случайное событие или мошенничество.   

> Я поддерживаю Рамиля в том, что сначала нужно доказать обратное. Что ничего такого нет. А как это сделать? Тем же способом. Пытаться найти. А ничем другим нельзя.

 Знаешь про "бритву Оккама"? Не плоди сущностей. Вот докажи, к примеру, то, что шмутявок ((с) не мой, с форума Кураева) нет. Пытайся их искать хоть всю жизнь. Создай фонд "Найди шмутявку" и отправь миллион людей на их поиск, Академию Шмутявок, храм... да что хочешь. А теперь смотри: все эти затраты ПРИ НАУЧНОМ МЕТОДЕ познания НЕ НУЖНЫ. Повторю ещё раз - доказать "что ничего такого нет" - невозможно. Доказать можно только НАЛИЧИЕ чего-либо.
Возвращаемся к экстрасенсам - НАХРЕНА учёным тратить время на поиски не известно чего не известно где? Пусть этим занимаются сами экстрасенсы. Ясновидящий - да без проблем. Находи новые запасы нефти по фотографии оленя из тундры. Не нужно экспедиции гонять. Да Газпром или Шелл такого самородка из под земли бы достали и золотом осыпали.  ::  Тока вот чё-та они, компании то есть, предпочитают по старинке, с бааальшими затратами работать. 
Резюмирую: на настоящее время НИ ОДИН экстрасенс не может ДОКАЗАТЬ что он экстрасенс.

----------


## JJ

> Те, у кого сильны инстинкты, привыкли им доверять, и те их не подводят. Есть нечто жуткое, звериное в некоторых людях, таких, как Хитклиф Эмили Бронте в Грозовом перевале или капитан Волк-Ларсен у Джека Лондона. Уверен, во многом их можно назвать экстрасенсами, так как человеческую натуру они чуят нутром.

 Есть такая наука - этология, наука о поведении видов. Вся "экстрасенсорика" про которую ты говоришь, даже в популярной литературе по этологии вполне объяснена. Могу дать ссылки.

----------


## Leof

> Экстрасенсорика, как следует из названия, это "[наличие] дополнительн{ых} чувств{-}".

 JJ а в экстрасенсорике, даже если в неё верить, много того, что легко объяснить.

----------


## JJ

> JJ а в экстрасенсорике, даже если в неё верить, много того, что легко объяснить.

 Если просто верить то объяснить можно вобще всё. Введением дополнительных сущностей типа "биополе", " поток энергии Космоса", "бог", "шмутявка" и т.п. Но я говорил о науке. Наука и вера суть вещи не совместимые.

----------


## Leof



----------


## JJ

Предполагают - это гипотезы. А теории объясняют. Но для веры, в любом случае, в науке места нет.

----------


## Ramil

Как это. А вера в непогрешимость и абсолютную верность "научного подхода"  ::  А вера в то, что всё, что недоказано - невозможно? А вера в то, что чудес не бывает?  ::

----------


## Indra

В том, что касается различия науки и веры, к посту* JJ* (повторяемость наблюдаемого феномена, воспроизводимость в лабораторных условиях и предсказательная сила) можно добавить еще такой пункт как рамки применимости. Например, то, что классическая оптика не работает на сверхмалых длинах волн не значит, что ее законы не верны: любая научная модель имеет сознательные ограничения и допущения. Вера же имеет тенденцию к абсолюту.
Наши уважаемые *Ramil* и *Leof* правы в том, что не будь фактов (самых невероятных и противоречащих существующему здравому смыслу), наше знание о мире до сих пор бы находилось на уровне мифологическом. Но для того, чтобы гипотеза стала деталью научной картины мира, нужны все вышеперечисленные условия. 
 Люди нуждались в чуде всегда, во все времена, сейчас тоже идет всплеск - анализ его причин потянет на множество диссертаций, но среди главных я бы назвала усложнение окружающих нас вещей (я, например, знаю, как устроен компьютер, но не могу понять, как ЭТО работает. А не сидит ли в нем маленький, вредный гремлин?), беспомощность каждого отдельного человека (лавинообразный рост фэнтезийной тематики в массовом искусстве, с ее бессмертными, вечно молодыми, могущественными героями, мечами и магией вместо интеллектуальных ракет).  
Вера в чудо нужна. Вера вообще нужна. Как в форме религии, так и мистики. Маразм начался как раз-то со стороны науки и государства - основание факультетов типа "нетрадиционных методов лечения", с дипломами и статусом "народных целителей", введение в школах религиозного воспитания.

----------


## Rtyom

> Ты в курсе научного способа познания? Примерно так (учёные, поправьте)...

 Хорошо, я погрячился. О способах познания я знаю... Про преемственность знает каждый учёный.   

> Теперь про экстрасенсов: ни один из них ДО СЕГО МОМЕНТА не прошёл даже 1 этапа - многократного наблюдение ФАКТОВ. Всё было или однократное, т.е. случайное событие или мошенничество.

 Всё бы хорошо, но что такое случайность, как редко наблюдаемая закономерность? Случайностей не бывает. Бывает отсутствие верного метода и незнание того, что на самом деле происходит.   

> Знаешь про "бритву Оккама"? Не плоди сущностей. Вот докажи, к примеру, то, что шмутявок ((с) не мой, с форума Кураева) нет. Пытайся их искать хоть всю жизнь. Создай фонд "Найди шмутявку" и отправь миллион людей на их поиск, Академию Шмутявок, храм... да что хочешь. А теперь смотри: все эти затраты ПРИ НАУЧНОМ МЕТОДЕ познания НЕ НУЖНЫ. Повторю ещё раз - доказать "что ничего такого нет" - невозможно. Доказать можно только НАЛИЧИЕ чего-либо.
> Возвращаемся к экстрасенсам - НАХРЕНА учёным тратить время на поиски не известно чего не известно где? Пусть этим занимаются сами экстрасенсы. Ясновидящий - да без проблем. Находи новые запасы нефти по фотографии оленя из тундры. Не нужно экспедиции гонять. Да Газпром или Шелл такого самородка из под земли бы достали и золотом осыпали.  Тока вот чё-та они, компании то есть, предпочитают по старинке, с бааальшими затратами работать.

 На хрена им тратить время, не зная с какого боку подойти? Вот правильный вопрос. Пусть собирают факты, даже якобы "случайные". Последующая систематизация может дать плоды. Против фактов всё равно, как известно, не попрёшь. Конечно, при этом нужно ни на йоту не отходить от научной этики.[/quote]

----------


## Rtyom

> В том, что касается различия науки и веры...

 *JJ*, вера в науке присутствует. Но есть определённые демаркационные линии между ними. Вернее, даже совсем не определённые.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Я хотел ещё уточнить насчёт "что науки НЕ существовало до XVI века. Всё, что было ранее — донаучное знание" 
Пардон, я серьёзно интересуюсь, а астрономия, (ал)химия ну и, наконец, математика - эти нау.. (хм) дисциплины не имели статуса "наук" до 16 в? А в университетах (многие их которых гораздо старше) преподавали исключительно философию и богословие?

----------


## Оля

> А в университетах (многие их которых гораздо старше) преподавали исключительно философию и богословие?

 Основу школьного образования в эпоху Средневековья составляли так называемые "семь свободных искусств":
1. грамматика
2. диалектика (логика)
3. риторика
4. геометрия
5. арифметика
6. астрономия
7. музыка 
Основу университетского образования составляли "тривий" (цикл обучения, включавший в себя грамматику, риторику и логику) и "квадривий" (состоял из арифметики, музыки, геометрии и астрономии). 
Парижский университет стал первым в Европе светским университетом. Преподавание в нем первоначально шло на 4-х факультетах:
- искусств (подготовительный факультет)
- медицины
- канонического права
- теологии (высший факультет) 
Позже факультет искусств всё чаще стали называть философским (там изучали философию натуральную, рациональную, моральную, теоретическую, практическую и т.д.)
Постепенно теологию и существование теологических факультетов стали ставить под сомнение.

----------


## Leof

> Cуществовали такие науки, как история, математика, геометрия, астрономия, медицина, теология, навигация, картография. Первые европейские университеты появились на три столетия раньше шестнадцатого века. Изучение древних языков и философия, пусть они и не относятся к точным наукам, очень близки к самому слову наука.

  

> Я хотел ещё уточнить насчёт "что науки НЕ существовало до XVI века. Всё, что было ранее — донаучное знание"  
> Пардон, я серьёзно интересуюсь, а астрономия, (ал)химия ну и, наконец, математика - эти нау.. (хм) дисциплины не имели статуса "наук" до 16 в? А в университетах (многие их которых гораздо старше) преподавали исключительно философию и богословие?

 *Ramil*, ты это нарочно?    ::     

> Предполагают - это гипотезы. А теории объясняют. Но для веры, в любом случае, в науке места нет.

 Многие учёные _не верят_ во многие теории, считая их предположениями, либо верят в противоположные.
Слова вероятно и маловероятно вечные спутники историков, археологов, палеонтологов и многих других. Всё это науки, однако отсутсвие точных фактов заставляет делать предположения - да, строить гипотезы - в них-то и коренится вера учёных. 
Предполагая, одни верят в существование жизни на Марсе, подо льдами Ио. Другие - нет. Здесь не существует доподлинного доказательства предположения одних или других. 
Вера, пусть ханжи утверждают, что она не требует доказательств, везде и всегда, однако, старательно заботилась об их наличии, либо, за неимением таковых, об их чудесном обретении.
Длани, зубы и главы святых, часто превышают все естественные  количества таковых у здоровых людей; всевозможные реликвии, Туринская Плащаница, Древо Христово, Камень Гроба Господня, явленные чудеса - последнее на Пасху - всё это ничто иное, как доказательства. Евангелие переполнено чудесами, способствующими обретению веры многими людьми. Вообще любая религия успешно использует такие вот доказательства - Кааба в Мекке, Дерево Будды и прочее и прочее. Человеку всегда нужны доказательства.

----------


## Ramil

Вера использует механизм, что я описал.
Есть умное слово "Эгрегор" 
Если ты подберёшь камушек и будешь достаточно долго вертеть его в руках, ты оставишь на нём некий энергетический след. То же самое происходит с мощами святых и другими святыми объектами.
Вера - тот элемент, который позволял Иисусу воскрешать мёртвых и ходить по воде.
Если требовать доказательств чуда - оно не произойдёт. Это как ток для электрического прибора - пока ты в него не поверишь - оно не заработает.

----------


## JJ

Форумчане снова нашли большой мешок травы...

----------


## Leof

Молния, гигантский глаз, две головы и я - третья голова - рады приветствовать тебя, о чёрно-белая голова Штирлица!

----------


## Rtyom

> Молния, гигантский глаз, две головы и я - третья голова - рады приветствовать тебя, о чёрно-белая голова Штирлица!

 Хи-хи... Ты выкурил сегодня больше меня... Ах-ха-ХА-ХА... Смотрю на аватар, а там ЛЕВ! Самый настоящий... Хи-хи-хи-хи-хи... Щаз зарычит, ой баюзь... Мурашки по коже... Хи-хи-хи... Аслан, это ты?..

----------


## Leof

Это ты, Хуссейн? А мне -хи-хи-хи-мне показалось-хи-хи-хи, что мы русские-ха-ха-ха-ха, а вокруг много американцев, англичан, итальянцев-хихихи-это НАТО...это же нато...это надо же было так накуриться...хихихиииииии...  и все мы собрались и обсуждаем веру!

----------

